# New Outback 28krs...new To Trailer Camping And New To Outbackers.com



## weroutbackers (May 26, 2007)

Hello everyone!









Just picked up an Outback Kargaroo 28 a few days ago. My wife and I are both new to camping in a trailer. The last time we tent camped the rain came in the front of the tent and out the back...... the wife said "no more tent camping!!!"

I've been tent camping for years and all I knew about RV's and Travel Trailers was that their air conditioners kept me awake at night.

I got the 28krs so I could take the motorcycle sometimes. I can't wait. First trip is next weekend. We've been spending the last few days at Target, Walmart and Camping World.

I've also spent a few nights looking over the Outbackers.com website. This website is awesome!!!

Any Words-of-Wisdom would be well received.

See ya down the road,
D (aka We R Outbackers)


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

Welcome to the club.....enjoy your A/C, I do. I love my heat too....


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes (May 24, 2006)

Welcome to the cult Club... now drink your kool aid...


----------



## prevish gang (Mar 19, 2006)

keeper18 said:


> Oh yeah, I forgot to mention...*NEW GUY BUYS THE BEER!!!*


Glad to have you. We were in your neck of the woods last week when we were in Charlotte for the races. There is a rally in the smokies that you may want to look into. It is scheduled for late October I think. Just ask to be with the Outbackers. We are also doing a rally in Luray VA in a few weeks that we would love to have you join if you wish. I am sure there are others in your area, so just check out the rally section. Once you attend a rally, you will really feel an extended sense of family.

Darlene


----------



## akdream (Mar 21, 2006)

Welcome







, we love our 28krs. As far as we know the a/c works (never needed it







). Enjoy the TT, check in often, let us know how everything is going. Eric & Judy


----------



## beachbum (Nov 27, 2006)

Hey weroutbackers,
We have a 28 roo too. Got it in Jan 07. We are in Currituck, NC, the northeast coast of NC. Welcome and if there's anything we can do to help, don't hesitate to ask. We moved from pop up to TT so the shock is not as great. You can spend a lot more money on trailers, but they are more comfortable than dirt.
david


----------



## jetjane (Feb 8, 2007)

Congrats on the new trailer! Trust me, you won't be missing that tent any time soon. My words of wisdom are check your tires. Some of the new Outbacks have Milestar tires on them and they are total garbage that need replacing. There is a few threads on that you should read.


----------



## Insomniak (Jul 7, 2006)

Aha! Another 28KRS buddy for Skippershe!

Welcome to the clubhouse. Most of us are ok as long as we remember to take our meds.....


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Hi weroutbackers!
















to Outbackers! 

AND Congrats on your new Roo!









We have the 28krs and we love it








There are tons of great mods to do...just click on my screenname for some ideas for you to get started. Any questions, just ask









Enjoy and Happy Camping,


----------



## Rollrs45 (May 7, 2007)

Insomniak said:


> Aha! Another 28KRS buddy for Skippershe!
> 
> Welcome to the clubhouse. Most of us are ok as long as we remember to take our meds.....


Uhhh, us 23KRS owners welcome you as well.....







I was a big tent camper as well, now I'm like, blow up matteras my A%^!







LOL, welcome to to Outbackers, I know you'll appreciate it as much as I.


----------



## weroutbackers (May 26, 2007)

Thanks everybody. Keep those tips coming.

I'll check the tires and all the mods.

*BEER IS ON ME!!!*

Dan


----------



## Insomniak (Jul 7, 2006)

weroutbackers said:


> Thanks everybody. Keep those tips coming.
> 
> I'll check the tires and all the mods.
> 
> ...


Dan will fit in just fine


----------

